# How to add young cichlids to a new aquarium



## PedrosCrib (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am starting up my first decent sized cichlid aquarium and I have had differing answers to this question:

What is the best was to add young cichlids to my new aquarium?

Should I only add a few at a time or should I put them all in at once and let them fight it out while their young? If I only put a few in at a time, how many? Should I put the most aggressive ones in first? How long between lots of cichlids?

Appreciate any answers!


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

How is your tank being cycled? If you're doing a fishless cycle (info on it in CF's library) using pure ammonia, then you can add all of them at once and the bioload won't affect your beneficial bacteria.

If you're not doing a fishless cycle, you should start by adding a few at a time and monitoring (daily) the water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate). You'd end up having to do several water changes a week while the tank cycles. Even better, but along the same lines, would be get filter media from an established, disease free tank to jump start your cycle.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Once your tank is cycled, it depends on the tank dimensions & what species you have in mind .I would stock juvies all at the same time or if you stock by adding groups, I would stock the most aggressive last.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

We have had best results adding them all at once and they grow to adults tolerating each other better than adding a few at a time over the years.

Also adding smaller fish in with larger tankmates gives them a better chance as they do not aggravate the existing larger fish as much.

After saying this I just lost a champsochromis the size of my ring finger while introducing it into an established tank. That one hurt as we had just grown it out from an inch or so.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

It doesn't matter how you add them they could live peacefully for a year then all *%#@ could break loose. Cichlids are very unpredictable.. :roll:


----------



## Peter_Kropotkin (May 15, 2007)

PedrosCrib said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am starting up my first decent sized cichlid aquarium and I have had differing answers to this question:
> 
> What is the best was to add young cichlids to my new aquarium?
> ...


If you have a lot of rock formations, remove all of the rocks. All of the cichlids should be confused and very stressed out. At this time add the new fish. After the new fish are added, make new rock formations.

This process has worked for me for many years. I have a 125 gallon tank and have introduced even new P.Demasoni, which is a challenge in itself 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

